# FS: LR and Predator for sale



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey everyone.

I have a complete on sprue (I think some bits have come off though) land raider, completely unassembled and unpainted. This is a regular land raider. I will accept trades, but only specific marine stuff (Sternguard for example).

£32 which includes p&p.

Also have a magnetised predator with magnetised main turret, with enough bits to make a heavy bolter / lascannon sponsons set. Also have baal sponson kit to convert them for stronger sponson mounts.

Many thanks


----------

